# comment craquer un itouch 2nd generation



## mickael78 (18 Janvier 2009)

voila je voudrais savoir comment on fait pour craquer un itouch 2nd generation ou si il y a un line qui explike svp 


et aussi savoir si il y a un risque d'endomagement du itoich merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2009)

qu'est ce que tu veux faire?

rappel
ici, tu ne trouveras aucune aide sur des manips illégales


----------



## lucccc57 (20 Janvier 2009)

Je Croix Qu'il est encore impossible de "jailbreaker" un touch 2 G Pour le moment


----------

